# Today, Governor Herbert FINALLY . . .



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

CAME TO HIS SENSES. Well, partially! He sent out a tweet indicating that SOME - CERTAINLY NOT ALL - State Parks are OPEN to all visitors. There are 20 OPEN parks as I write this and still 24 Parks CLOSED to all but county residents. You can see all of the parks along with their status at this website - State Parks COVID-19 Updates. You will need to scroll down the page to see them listed by name and to see their status.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like most if not all are still closed to non county residents 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The interview I heard today he said they were working with those counties to also open up asap.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> Looks like most if not all are still closed to non county residents
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


 +1


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

just two more weeks, unless they change their minds again...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CrayDad said:


> just two more weeks, unless they change their minds again...


That is the key word! "change their minds". From what I understand from the press release, is that the May date is ONLY if the public continues to do what we've been asked thus far. Social distancing, face masks, yada yada yada. If folks get excited and believe its ok to go out and socialize, and more cases are announced and the 5% climbs to say, 8% the May "opening" might not happen.

Hey, this just came to mind...&#8230;.. To all of us old farts, remember when the fishing season opened in May years ago? Well, its kinda like that now I think.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Hey, this just came to mind...&#8230;.. To all of us old farts, remember when the fishing season opened in May years ago? Well, its kinda like that now I think.


I remember it being the first Saturday in June.

You couldn't find a parking place much less a spot to fish the Provo River, you Could almost walk across Strawberry from boat to boat, and the traffic was horrendous going up Daniels and Provo Canyons


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Strawberry was the worst for boat traffic! Glad we had a private dock at the East Portal.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Strawberry is in Wasatch County and not a state park, and Wasatch was closed to all non-residents for recreation last I heard. Did they change that?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Strawberry is in Wasatch County and not a state park, and Wasatch was closed to all non-residents for recreation last I heard. Did they change that?


They did not change that; it is still closed to non-Wasatch County residents.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*31*

That is the number of State Parks that are now 'Open to all' as of 4/20/2020 at 5:15 PM.


----------

